# Gimli's passing into Valinor



## redline2200 (Mar 20, 2008)

In the Appendix in ROTK, it mentions how after the death of Aragorn, Legolas builds a ship to finally travel West to Valinor and leave ME. It also mentions that it is said that his long-time friend Gimli accompanied him. 
It was my understanding that the only mortals who were ever allowed entrance to Valinor were those who had carried the ring (i.e Bilbo, Frodo & Sam).

Why was Gimli then allowed? Was my assumption aout only ring-bearers being allowed to pass wrong and Gimli was just deemed fit to pass as well?
Also, are there any other records of mortals who were not ring-bearers passing into the Undying Lands?


----------



## Aglarband (Mar 20, 2008)

When I read the books I never got the feeling that only Ring bearers would be allowed to pass, but rather because of the trials that Bilbo, Frodo and Sam had undergone they would not find peace unless they went to Valinor. And as Gimli and Legolas had such a deep friendship I don't know how Legolas would have faired had Gimli not accompanied him.


----------



## Elthir (Mar 21, 2008)

In 1954 Tolkien characterized Gimli passing to Elvenhome as a 'unique exception'...

'But in this story it is supposed that there may be certain rare exceptions or accomodations (legitimately supposed? there always seem to be exceptions); and so certain 'mortals', who have played some great part in Elvish affairs, may pass with the Elves to Elvenhome. Thus Frodo (by the express gift of Arwen) and Bilbo, and eventually Sam (as adumbrated by Frodo); and as a unique exception Gimli the Dwarf, as friend of Legolas and 'servant' of Galadriel.' 

JRRT, from a letter to Naomi Mitchison


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 21, 2008)

I like this passage from the Appendix even better:



> We have heard tell that Legolas took Gimli Glóin's son with him because of their great friendship, greater than any that has been between Elf and Dwarf. If this is true, then it is strange indeed: that a Dwarf should be willing to leave Middle-earth for any love, or that the Eldar should receive him, or that the Lords of the West should permit it. But it is said that Gimli went also out of desire to see again the beauty of Galadriel; and it may be that she, being mighty among the Eldar, obtained this grace for him. More cannot be said of this matter.


----------



## redline2200 (Mar 21, 2008)

Thank you very much Galin for that letter...very interesting .

Ithrynluin, I actually literally _just_ read that passage earlier today (and thus, in a way, answered my own question), but nonetheless, I appreciate the help as that was pretty much the exact passage I was looking for!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Mar 23, 2008)

redline2200 said:


> In the Appendix in ROTK, it mentions how after the death of Aragorn, Legolas builds a ship to finally travel West to Valinor and leave ME. It also mentions that it is said that his long-time friend Gimli accompanied him...
> 
> Why was Gimli then allowed?



Further reading would have shown you that he was granted a special dispensation, and that "nothing more is known of the matter." See post #4 of this thread, which quotes the exact passage.

Barley


----------

